# ab wann kois in den Teich



## gartenotti (1. Apr. 2011)

moin leute

ich will weil ich nicht anderst kann meine kois am 15 april in den teich setzen. sie sind jetzt noch klein so ca: 15 -20 cm wie stelle ich das am besten an sie in den teich zu bekommen.
alle halbe stunde ein wenig teichwasser in den behälter kippen wo sie drin sind um sie langsam an die temperatur zu geöhnen das sie dann vielleicht so nach 2-3 stunden in den teich können.

GEHT DAS SO

lg otti


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

Hallo,
es geht nicht so einfach.

Wie viel Grad haben sie wo sie untergebracht sind und wie viel Grad ist im Teich. Der Unterschied sollte nicht zu groß sein. In 2-3 Stunden kannst du sie nicht 10° runter kühlen, bei 3 oder 4° sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## gartenotti (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

hei uwe

ja die kois sind im moment im großaquarium 6 stück sie werden so 18-19 grad haben kann ich denn das aquarium langsam alle 2 tage um 1 grag runterkühlen bis ich so die teichtemperatug ereicht habe. so bis auf 2-3 grad ran. aber wie kann man das wasser runterkühlen.

oder soll ich warten bis ich ende mai urlaub habe und sie dann umsiedle

lg otti


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

Hi,
das AQ kannst du mit Leitungswasser runter kühlen. Ein paar Eiswürfel gehen auch.


----------



## herbi (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

Hallo Otti,...

die TWW im AQ nur noch mit Teichwasser machen( die Koi langsam auf das neue Wasser einstellen!),...solange bis die Temperatur vom Teich erreicht ist,....dann bereitest du nämlich auch deine Koi auf die "Belastung"( Bakis) des Teiches vor,...1 - 2° Temp. spielen meines Erachtens keine Rolle,...das können sie schon wegstecken,...*wichtig ist nur das die Teichtemp. konstant ist*,...das heisst das sie in der Nacht nicht mehr zu sehr abfällt,...
Was gut wäre ist das du an den Teichfischen (falls welche drin sind?) einen Abstrich machst und evtl. Behandlungen ( Wurmbehandlung usw.) falls notwendig getrennt durchführst,...aber die Fische im AQ nicht vergessen,...(mache das mom. auch mit meinen Kanditaten im Q-Becken,...die zweite Behandlung wird dann im Teich mit allen Koi durchgeführt,...

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Koi eine tolle Teichsaison,...


----------



## gartenotti (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

habt vielen dank für eure antworten ihr habt mir damit weitergeholfen



auch euch ne super und ruhige ohne probleme saison


lg otti


----------



## Artur (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

hi,
also ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen 100 kleine Kois (ca. 10cm) in den Teich geschmissen. Die Anfangstemperatur betrug 14 Grad, doch in den darauffolgenden Tagen sank die Temperatur auf bis zu 10,5grad ab.

Diese Woche stieg die Wassertemperatur wieder an und heute waren es 15 Grad.

Bis jetzt haben alle Kois überlebt. Ich hatte mir sorgen gemacht, aber die sind doch robuster als man denkt,


----------



## Dondle (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: ab wann kois in den Teich*

Hi, 
ich würde dringlichst davon abraten, Teichwasser ins Aq zu kippen, da sind dannn nämlich oft Baktis drinne, die den Aq fischen nicht gut tun. man kann sich auch __ Parasiten o.ä. einfangen. Sofern in dem Becken allerdings nur Teichfische leben ist das natürlich kein Problem


----------

